# Best place to ride in early April?



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I posted this in "Regional chat" but didn't get any traction on it... looks like most inquiries about "Where should I go" end up in this thread so I'm reposting here. Thanks for your help:

Hey all - just a bit out of my element here although I've done a fair amount of traveling over the last few yeas it's all been in January/February. This year we figured that we might as well ride out our whole season here in Michigan and then extend it a bit by taking a trip after our ski areas close for the season (usually the end of March) so we're about 95% committed to going somewhere the first week of April (4/1 thru 4/8 or thereabouts).

I've never planned anything this late in the season, never done any research, have no idea what the typical weather is like anywhere this time of year, etc.

I know last year was a bit of an outlier with all those April pow days but kinda hoping we might be able to snag one of those this year we've had really shitty luck just about everywhere we've ever gone...

We are looking at a few options right now in no particular order:

1. Colorado via Denver obviously summit co. is closest but we would be willing to drive anywhere in the state to get the goods.
2. Tahoe & Mammoth
3. Kootenays/BC interior via Spokane with a day at Schweizer probably.
4. Fly in to SLC if it's good stay there if not drive to wherever it's best (Jackson Hole, Colorado, Idaho, etc.)

Of course we are open to considering other destinations these are just some options I came up with which fit what we're looking for. We don't really care about nightlife or resort "amenities" so cheap motels or whatever is OK with us. What we're looking for:

1. We can get there reasonably inexpensive (so Alaska is out of the question).
2. Proximity (within 6 hours or so driving) to other ski areas so we can road-trip it if the weather changes

So that's it. What do you think the best option is? We're looking at just flying somewhere and willing to drive up to 6 or 8 hours to chase a storm (if there is one).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Spring riding in California is second to none. You get sunny days, perfect corn, great riding. Or it can be powder. Rarely do you get those windy, icy days. It can happen, but not that often.

Colorado is pretty good too. Pretty much the same as California, you might have more of a shot of getting a powder day here. Those windy, icy days are not as uncommon though. They can happen.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

david_z said:


> 4. Fly in to SLC if it's good stay there if not drive to wherever it's best (Jackson Hole, Colorado, Idaho, etc.)


wouldn't be any need to go anywhere else if ya came here. It's usually fuckin great in April. some of the best riding of the entire season that week many years. and if you come later, snowbird usually stays open until June.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> wouldn't be any need to go anywhere else if ya came here. It's usually fuckin great in April. some of the best riding of the entire season that week many years. and if you come later, snowbird usually stays open until June.


I remember reading about the weather last year through April/May in Utah and yes you guys had some epic days/weeks that's what urged me to put it on the list for this year, although I was worried a bit that it might've been an exceptionally snowy April for you last winter.

I do think SLC is the frontrunner for now, simply because of proximity to all the PC resort areas, as well as putting Idaho, Wyoming, and Colorado within range by car. Also, with SLC and Denver the flights are short enough that if we take the earliest flight out of Detroit we can be on the slopes by lunch time (weather permitting the roads are open, etc.) We've done the PDX/SEA or even to RNO thing before and usually there's a layover you end up burning an entire day on each end for travel.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

snowbird spring pass .. 250 bucks good from april 1 until they close .. so even coming out here for 5 days you drop your per day ticket to 50 bucks ... plus ill get you some brighton passes if you wanna head there for a day


----------

